# Michigan Hopra Race December 7th



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

Hope to see everyone come out to the michigan hopra race december 7th next weekend, will be open ready to go with coffee and donuts in the morning and lunch in the afternoon, hoping for a big turnout. Also would like to give a Big Thanks to Jeff Shrader for all his help getting this track going could not have done it without him. Also thanks to everyone else that gave advise. Here are some pictures of the final product. Tons of pit space and electric everywhere. See everyone Sunday here is link to pictures

http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/n110/monsooni1/


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY (May 8, 2008)

*Great*

:thumbsup:LOOOOKS GREATTTT :thumbsup: 
SEE YA SUNDAY :woohoo:

:wave:


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

thanks Moe, glad to see your gonna make it. Will give you a chance to check the other track out also, i have a hell of a deal in mind for ya see ya sunday morning


----------

